# Plenty of hacking left to do on state payroll



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *Howie Carr*
Boston Herald Columnist
Friday, June 22, 2007

*I*'m not sure if this is good news or bad, but it now appears that *Mitt Romney*, in his first six months as governor in 2003, fired more Republican hacks than new, Democrat Gov. *Deval Patrick* has in his first half-year. 
Let's start with the 80 members of the Republican State Committee, and then throw in various assorted GOP coat-holders currently trying to duck for cover. Now let's run all their names on the Herald's Find-A-Hack Web site. 
Guess what? Almost every last one of those rascally Republicans is still there on the state payroll, at least for the time being. 
This may be good news, because Deval is a moonbat. So you could argue that it's a positive development that his minions are too incompetent to actually root out these pachyderm payroll patriots.

Full Story: http://news.bostonherald.com/columnists/view.bg?articleid=1007744


----------

